# climbing SRAM Red OG-1090 11-26 or 11-28??



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm alpine training using 11-25 (Sram Red)
climb profiles max 12% (ave 4.5%)
I weight 75kg (165Ibs) and struggling on the longer climbs grinding.
Do I purchase 11-28 Cassette? or be happy with the smoother, better ratio compatible with flats 11-26? however still grinding on the big ones but a little less.

I often use 53-23 on rolling hills (no more than 3%). The ratio for 11-28 doesn't have a 23 and its no good to cross on 53-25 (noisy). I'd have to get used to small chain ring 39 on the rolling hills.

the guys I ride with have Shimano Dura Ace and intend to go 12-27. I don't want them to have an advantage over me, however they are 85-90kg (198Ibs).

I don't want a compact crankset!

Look forward to hearing from climbers!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

berryman said:


> I'm alpine training using 11-25 (Sram Red)
> climb profiles max 12% (ave 4.5%)
> I weight 75kg (165Ibs) and struggling on the longer climbs grinding.
> Do I purchase 11-28 Cassette? or be happy with the smoother, better ratio compatible with flats 11-26? however still grinding on the big ones but a little less.
> ...


you're not forced to use the Red cassette, you could use the SRAM PG 170 11-28 cassette, costs a bunch less than the Red and by many accounts runs smoother and quieter.

I would tell you not to worry so much about ratios but consider if the 11-28 will enable you to climb easier. Perhaps you could borrow a bike that has cogs similar to what you are considering and see how it works for you.


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks DaveT, are you sure that PG 170 cassette is10spd?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

berryman said:


> thanks DaveT, are you sure that PG 170 cassette is10spd?


Sorry, fat-finger day. It should have been PG1070. It is 10-speed, I've got one.

And doing a little search I see that the PG 1070 11-28 cassette can be had for around 60-ish dollars, while the OG 1090 11-26 Red cassette can be found for around $180 or so. Big difference! You could buy the 1070 and install it when you were going to do your climbing days.


----------



## madbike12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I run a PG-1070 11-28 with a compact. I would second Dave T's comments about picking up a PG-1070 over the red cassette because it is cheaper for testing purposes. The difference between the 11-26 and 11-28 are only in the three largest cogs. I only use those gears when I am doing a big climb and I do not feel the jumps between the gears are too big. By the time I get that part of my cassette I am just trying to survive the climb and I am not as worried about cadence. The other thing about having the 11-28 cassette is that you can do some short climbs in the big chain ring if you are willing to cross chain. On my bike the 50/22 and 50/25 do not make any noise and the 50/28 is not too loud but I do like to use that combination


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Gearing effects*



berryman said:


> I weight 75kg (165Ibs) and struggling on the longer climbs grinding.
> Do I purchase 11-28 Cassette? or be happy with the smoother, better ratio compatible with flats 11-26? however still grinding on the big ones but a little less.


Just so you are clear on this, switching from a 25 to a 26 large cassette cog will increase your cadence 2-3 rpm if you are pedaling 50-75 cadence when climbing. If you feel that is significant, then the 26 is OK for you. However, if you are truly grinding in the 25, then a bigger change is likely on order (27 or 28, or 29 if you switch to Campy).


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

DaveT said:


> Sorry, fat-finger day. It should have been PG1070. It is 10-speed, I've got one.
> 
> And doing a little search I see that the PG 1070 11-28 cassette can be had for around 60-ish dollars, while the OG 1090 11-26 Red cassette can be found for around $180 or so. Big difference! You could buy the 1070 and install it when you were going to do your climbing days.


We run that PG-1070 11-28 on our tandem. It is quiet and shifts very nicely. I would highly recommend it if you need a wide range cassette.


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

*Sram Red and PG1070 11-28 (Quiet I hope??)*

Thanks to all for their comments
I'll go with the PG1070 11-28
At least the sram chain won't be as noisy as the drive on Red Cassette. I get a lot of riders when training at night, advising me that the rear is noisy!
My only real complaint about the Red.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The next time you need a new chain, try a Shimano, KMC or IRD chain. All quieter and usually less expensive than SRAM chain.


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks kerry


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

*Sram Chains*

Sure, SRAM really need to get this right!!!
Everybody is just paying through the nose at the moment however they're selling more than Shimano world wide in both road and MTB. Every event, the SRAM name is everwhere.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I also refuse to go to a compact and then I ride a Dura Ace 7800 53/39 with a 12-27 cassette.

I am 85Kg, not a great climber, not superfast but do climb a lot, my regular training ride is 60Km, 30 each way with some 500mts climb.

My bike is BTW very light ( Bianchi 928 SL with Ksyriums SL ) and that indeed helps for the climbing, I can still do it on a heavier bike though but this is superlight and stiff and really comes alive when you are climbing.

I works for me and I find now that I am fitter that I am only using the 27 on real step or longer climbs as a bail-out sprocket.

I have done it on a 12-25 and can do it, but anyway is nice to have the 27 for when I am tired.

my question here is. I have been thinking about a 11-27 or 11-28 cassette, does those combinations work with a SS cage rear derailer ? or do I need to swap it to a GS one ?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

berryman said:


> I'm alpine training using 11-25 (Sram Red)
> climb profiles max 12% (ave 4.5%)
> I weight 75kg (165Ibs) and struggling on the longer climbs grinding.
> Do I purchase 11-28 Cassette? or be happy with the smoother, better ratio compatible with flats 11-26? however still grinding on the big ones but a little less.
> ...


I use the 28 to catch my breath on the longer steeper climbs. The 11 is really nice for descents and tailwinds.
According to the Sheldon Brown gear calculator, your 53-23 gives you 16.2 mph @ 90 rpm. The 39-17 (std on OG1070) goes 16.1.




Salsa_Lover said:


> my question here is. I have been thinking about a 11-27 or 11-28 cassette, does those combinations work with a SS cage rear derailer ? or do I need to swap it to a GS one ?


I have a Tarmac w/ a 7800 rear derailuer and it works fine. From past threads, I learned that it depends on the hanger position of each manufacturers frame.


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

I read somewhere that most narrow-range models (SS) will handle up to 28-30 

A lighter bike does help, hence reason why I went Sram Red (600g less than 105 gruppo). I dropped body weight 10kg over the last year too, training Carmichael and Spinnervals DVDs when the weather is bad, my cadence is up and I know it can only get better with the right selection of gear ratios


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

For thirty dollars or so more than a OG-1070 cassette, you can buy a SRAM 550 compact crank, or their 950 Compact CF crank for about ?$200 more?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas

I just have a couple of questions maybe three, I have a friend thats selling his Sram Red OG1090 with the 11/28 ratio for $100.00. new take off. I currently use the 105 cassette shimano 11-25. Heres why I am considering the upgrade. Lightness so I can drink an extra 9 ounce when I am working out those curls at the bar also for those daggone hills. I have no clue how these cassettes are (Sram). Is it compatible with my shimano hub? Do I need to buy anything? Hows the reviews on these cassettes? or should I wait and get a Dura ace?? Bottom line is wil it work for me and is this a smart upgrade?? Dang more than three questions.lol

Thanks in advance 

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Fellas
> 
> I just have a couple of questions maybe three, I have a friend thats selling his Sram Red OG1090 with the 11/28 ratio for $100.00. new take off. I currently use the 105 cassette shimano 11-25. Heres why I am considering the upgrade. Lightness so I can drink an extra 9 ounce when I am working out those curls at the bar also for those daggone hills. I have no clue how these cassettes are (Sram). Is it compatible with my shimano hub? Do I need to buy anything? Hows the reviews on these cassettes? or should I wait and get a Dura ace?? Bottom line is wil it work for me and is this a smart upgrade?? Dang more than three questions.lol
> 
> ...


The SRAM cassette will fit on your hub with no problems. You most likely will have to add a couple of links to your chain, or install a new chain if needed and you may have to 'tune' your rear derailleur. All this is assuming that you're running 10-speed currently.

Your weight calulations aren't correct, the difference between a 12-27 105 cassette and the SRAM OG 1090 cassette amount to a little over 3 oz.


----------



## berryman (Nov 1, 2008)

make sure you install a Dura Ace chain, you might not have this if its 105 current?

the Red cassette is smooth however you might find it a bit noisy in comparison to your Shimano set up.

The weight won't change performance too much. I believe you need to drop at least half a pound from the bike to notice when climbing. If weight is important for your current mind state, change your entire gruppo to Red or the most economical way is shed the pounds off yourself! 

I'd be interested to know how the OG 1090 runs with your Ultegra on the rear?

_____________________
Vellum Edge '08
Sram Red
Fulcrum 1
_____________________
Felt CA1 '09
Ultegra
Mavic Ksyrium SL


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Berryman

I think I am going to wait, I heard the same things from other cyclist, I was told if its not broken leave it alone. I am going to save my cash for a C50 Colnago, thats what I should do instead of nickel and diming myself to death.lol 

Heres the link to that cassette
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/1214022940.html

Thanks for the response

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard!!!


----------

